# Lug Bolt Differences OEM Steel vs OEM Aluminum Wheels



## prag (Nov 16, 2011)

Did a search for Lugs but did not see and answer.

My sister has a 2000 Beetle with steel wheels.

I just purchased her a set of VW Beetle Aluminum Rims (from a 2000 Beetle). Before getting new tires and swapping the rims I need to know if the OEM AL Rims use longer or different lug bolts than the steel wheel lug bolts?

Thanks


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

If your steel wheels are OEM (same as the spare), then the lug bolts should work. I have OEM 17" Alu alloy rims and have used the OEM steel spare wheel a few times without problem.


----------



## mullardel34 (Sep 26, 2011)

Most VW wheels (alloy and steel) share a 5mm×112mm bolt pattern, which uses OEM Volkswagen 14mm×1.5mm ball-seat lug bolts.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

mullardel34 said:


> Most VW wheels (alloy and steel) share a 5mm×112mm bolt pattern, which uses OEM Volkswagen 14mm×1.5mm ball-seat lug bolts.


Almost.... the 2000 NB is 5x100 _not_ 5x112.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

prag said:


> Did a search for Lugs but did not see and answer.
> 
> My sister has a 2000 Beetle with steel wheels.
> 
> ...


They will work fine.....I use the same bolts on my winter steelies as I do for my summer alloys on my beetle. They are exactly the same as the wife's MK4 which has always had steels


----------

